# RTV mixing attachment



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought Smooth-on’s version (in blue) to mix RTV, but found it too big for my needs. It appears to be more suited to a 5 gallon bucket. So I made a smaller version out of 1/16” brass sheet and soldered it 1/4” mild steel rod. I tried it for the first time today & it seemed to work pretty well. It does introduce more bubbles than hand mixing, but after the RTV came out of the vacuum chamber, I couldn’t tell the difference.










I will report on the result of the mold I poured in my Hi-cube boxcar thread.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it should work ok.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job Burl. I could use both. I find that I have to mix the 5gal bucket up a bit from time to time and that's what the long one is good for. The smaller one would be great for mixing the catalyst and the RTV. I currently do that by hand and vacuum then pour and vacuum again.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used it twice now & I'm pretty satisfied with it. It didn't leave any unmixed RTV in the measuring cup - didn't have to use my spatula at all.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Did or would you drill a set of holes like the larger one? I'm wondering if that would introduce more air, but help mix better? 

Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

It does have a set of holes. You just can't see them in the photo.


----------

